# looks like bent valves on my 300zx



## hardcorevoltage (Apr 12, 2005)

when i have the heads redone ,does anyone no if u can reuse the head bolts . the book says to but the parts store says that the head gasket company says to replace them but nobody carries the head bolts so it must be from the dealer i guess


----------

